# tortoise spit???



## Skyler Nell (Apr 11, 2010)

okay i know I've posted so many things, but i just have soo many questions!

Is tortoise spit sticky?? I know this is a weird question to be asking but my torts saliva is quite sticky.

Could Baytril or an upper respiratory infection cause this to happen??

Or is something else wrong with my little tort??

Thanks!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 11, 2010)

Well...I have never seen tortoise saliva, I would say they don't have spit. So that's a totally new one for me...


----------



## Shelly (Apr 11, 2010)

Skyler Nell said:


> Is tortoise spit sticky?? I know this is a weird question to be asking but my torts saliva is quite sticky.



I can't wait to hear you explain how this was discovered.


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 11, 2010)

They have saliva. Ever had to pull something out of a torts mouth? I am not sure if its supposed to be tacky or not---I didn't really commit the feeling to memory.


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2010)

Since you are giving Baytril orally, I'd guess that is some of the medicine coming back out or lingering in the mouth. Most stuff given orally is pretty sticky.


----------



## goodsmeagol (Apr 11, 2010)

I found the baytril I gave my Russian to be very sticky on my fingers when it dried...


----------



## Annieski (Apr 12, 2010)

I do remember reading[just don't remember where] that reptile saliva has a special enzyme in it which is an aid in breaking down the weeds and grasses during digestion. I have tried to pull out pieces that appeared to be caught or stuck in Mortimer's mouth and they have been very sticky reguardless of what she was eating at the time.And in the absence of any type of meds.


----------



## Isa (Apr 12, 2010)

Yesterday, Hermy had a piece of aspen stucked in his mouth so I removed it from his mouth (do not worry I did not pull it out from his throat). And there was saliva on the piece of aspen and it was not sticky, it was like ours.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I can't remember if his saliva has always been this way or if this is something new. I think I may have never noticed it before. I think the Baytril may have also caused it. 

Also! What is a good way to avoid allowing my tort to get substrate in his mouth when eating? What are your set ups like?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't believe dmmj has left this thread alone!


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2010)

I just feed on a flat, upside down cottage cheese lid. Its got a small lip to help hold the food in, but is easy to climb and reach over. For my big ones I use fast food restaurant style trays. I swear I don't steal them! The guys on the catering trucks on set give them to me sometimes, if I ask nicely. Works even better if I have a pretty girl go ask nicely for me.


----------



## Isa (Apr 12, 2010)

Skyler Nell said:


> Thanks for the replies! I can't remember if his saliva has always been this way or if this is something new. I think I may have never noticed it before. I think the Baytril may have also caused it.
> 
> Also! What is a good way to avoid allowing my tort to get substrate in his mouth when eating? What are your set ups like?




I put Hermy's food on 2 slates, but one piece of food got stuck in one of his nails so when he saw it, he tried to it and picked a piece of aspen instead


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 12, 2010)

i know littlefoot salivates (spelling?) a lot, and it looks kinda sticky, just like human spit can be.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 12, 2010)

Shelly said:


> Skyler Nell said:
> 
> 
> > Is tortoise spit sticky?? I know this is a weird question to be asking but my torts saliva is quite sticky.
> ...



HA HA .... I was thinking the same thing ..... 

?? MAYBE a New Brand Of Chewing Tabacco" ? 
v^v^ pa Choooooo v^v^... v^v^ *plink*

JD~


----------



## Madortoise (Apr 12, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> I can't believe dmmj has left this thread alone!



I was just thinking that. How funny...

I've never had an opportunity to sense my tort's saliva as sticky.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 13, 2010)

Madortoise said:


> Stephanie Logan said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe dmmj has left this thread alone!
> ...



haha great now everyone thinks I'm weird!
But I noticed when he had a fiber from the substrate stuck a bit in his mouth



Skyler Nell said:


> Madortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie Logan said:
> ...




whose dmmj??


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 13, 2010)

Skyler Nell said:


> Madortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie Logan said:
> ...






Sky ,,,, no ,,, dont think any of us think your wierd! .. In all .. just having fun .. and hats off to you for concern for your tort" and posting a question. There is a great deal of wealth in this forum along with competition .. on who's right and who's wrong .. but in all .. a great resource for anyone interested in Torts of all kinds.Plus years of experience and bottom line * MONEY * to .. selective breed the best , or ... Hence *import* to retail stores who's clients have 0 idea on what or how to keep a tortoise ... this holds true to most of their herps! ...
( hence Imports still dont get that ... with parisites? ... anyhow .. ) Welcome .. and have fun to your new addiction and friends .. round the globe~ 
JD~


----------



## Madortoise (Apr 15, 2010)

No worries, Skyler.
It's good that you notice things about your tort.


----------

